# Add bulk or die crying.



## leg_press (Jul 27, 2006)

Taken two weeks of cus my mum wasnt very well and theres no one else living with us, and because I couldnt get my lazy ass out of bed before 9am when I wasnt at work, so it fucked my up shedule completely, everything had to he reorganised and I got nothing done.

So my aims tomorrow are:

To eat @ least 2-3 of my meals at work ( which shouldnt be too hard)
go straight from work to the gym and do a good 90-100 min work out.

Diet
5am
1 scoop ON whey with milk
100g of shredded wheat
2 cups semi skimmed milk
1 flax oil cap + vitamin tablet
1 piece of fruit

(8am if I am @ home)9am (ish)
3 eggs ( poached if I am @ home) scrambled /fried
100g shredded wheat
2 cups semi skimmed milk
1 fish oil cap
piece of fruit

12pm
6oz chicken breast (steamed)
2 cups white rice
1 cup of broccoli
1 fish oil cap
1 piece of fruit

3pm
(same as 12pm but with cauliflower)

6pm
(same as 12pm exactly)

9pm:
either 2 cups of cottage cheese with sf syrup and a sliced banana
or 1 scoop ON whey with milk, and a banana 
both with 1 flax oil cap


----------



## leg_press (Jul 27, 2006)

Forgot to add I am going to be drinking 2 cups of coffee in the mornin without sugar, and then aiming to drink 4 ltrs of water throughout the day.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2006)

What kind of routine are you going to do? 90-100 minute workouts is probably a little much. If you can workout for that long you are probably babying yourself with the weight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 27, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> What kind of routine are you going to do? 90-100 minute workouts is probably a little much. If you can workout for that long you are probably babying yourself with the weight.



Sometimes my workouts end up being that long if I do cardio afterwards and count stretching time.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sometimes my workouts end up being that long if I do cardio afterwards and count stretching time.



Well that is a whole different ballgame. My works outs usually go over an hour because of warm ups, cool downs, and stretching. The lifting portion is usually between 30-45 minutes, maybe 60 if I have long RI's.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 29, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> What kind of routine are you going to do? 90-100 minute workouts is probably a little much. If you can workout for that long you are probably babying yourself with the weight.



I push myself as hard as i can, sometimes a rest between body parts but on a good day I am done within about 70 mins.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 30, 2006)

My workouts

Monday (push)
Bench press (barbell) 3x12 reps
Incline bench press (barbell) 3x12 reps
Dips/ close grip bench press( alternating week by week) 3x12 reps
Tricep pushdown/ behind the head tricep extension ( alternating week by week) 3x12 reps
military press 3x12 reps
side raises (dumbell) 3x12 reps

Wed 
Pull
Seated row 3x12 reps
bent over row 3x12 reps
deadlift 3x12 reps
pull ups (to failure)
standing barbell curls 3x12 reps

Friday
Legs
Squat/ leg press 3x12 reps
leg extension 3x12 reps
leg curl 3x12 reps.
standing calve raises 3x12 reps


----------

